

Showing Growl Notifications for New Web Visitors - ccharlesworth
http://chicocharlesworth.wordpress.com/2011/07/31/showing-growl-notifications-for-new-web-visitors

======
keyle
Stop alienating users. This is the kind of thing that makes me leave a
website, or use the google cache.

